# Speeding Quiz



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

*Okay, no sitting down and calculating the answer, just off the cuff guess.
*

You drive 20 miles to work. You drive on a highway that has no traffic so you can drive any speed. The speed limit is 55 MPH. You are late for work and you decide to speed. You go 10 MPH over the speed limit.

How much time did you save? _This is not a trick question_ Just guess!


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

dont we need a beginning time to calculate the time saved? also i think u get there in 20 mins


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Around 18 minutes


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You save about 3.35 minutes (3 minutes 21 seconds. This assumes you travel a uniform speed from departure to arrival. I want yo see you pull out of your driveway going 65mph.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

About 3 min.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

DavidDoyle @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> You save about 3.35 minutes (3 minutes 21 seconds. This assumes you travel a uniform speed from departure to arrival. I want yo see you pull out of your driveway going 65mph.


I don't think someone followed the instructions.....


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

im so bad at math


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

The point is to guess not to see down and figure it out exactly. I want to see people's perception of time.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Its an easy eyeballing job. 10 mph faster than 55 is about 18% faster (18.18 exactly), so the time taken should be 82% of 20 mins. That is 16.4 minutes or 3 mins 24 seconds- I then did the actual math on cacluator to get the exact answer which was 3min 35 secs saved- eyeballing is11 seconds off.

I am still waiting for the film at 11 of Mark pulling out of his driveway at 65 mph.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO 

"Man runs over elderly women next to her mailbox... he was reportedly going speeds up to 65 miles per hour at the time he pulled out of his driveway…”


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm, I see no highway (in Vn, oerhaps) that lim your speed down to 55. But don't think it's the key.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm... how about: time just passes by, you can't save such thing


----------

